
MSSQL Server Now Available on Linux – What You Need to Know - agsbcap
https://www.morpheusdata.com/blog/2016-06-09-mssql-server-now-available-on-linux---what-you-need-to-know
======
tvmalsv
This isn't the original link, but I found this from 2016-03-07:
[http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/03/07/announcing-sql-
se...](http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/03/07/announcing-sql-server-on-
linux/)

Edit: The actual product page: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-
cloud/sql-server-on-l...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-cloud/sql-
server-on-linux.aspx)

------
sofaofthedamned
Nope, nothing there. Is is actually available?

------
philliphaydon
??? Gone?

